# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Northern Frontier of Syvlania [WFRP homebrew map]

## Impractical Cartographer

Hello, fellows cartographers!

After a long break, I returned to Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay and started drawing the map for my homebrew campaign.
The map will depict the northern frontier of Sylvania. 
Scale: 1 inch = 3 miles
Format: B1 (100x70cm)
Technique: acrylic ink & nibs only.



First I gathered all the information about the region and added a lot of my own ideas, then I got down to work. 
I started the drawing with a pencil sketch and then applied calligraphy, rivers, settlements and the road network.


A map, even one for rpg, should be user-friendly. That is why I decided to mark distances between settlements located by the main routes on this map. I used the opisometer.

Then, I started to draw the hills and forests. Lots of forests. Really a lot.


Now it is time to shade the trees and add some details.


I still have a couple of weeks of work ahead of me.



I hope my players will be content with this map.  

And what do you think?

----------


## Arimel

> I hope my players will be content with this map.


If they are not than it might be time to find new players... That is over the top as normal. Your level of detail is just mind-stunning.

----------


## Neyasha

And another amazing map. I love it, and as Arimel said: the details are stunning!

----------


## wminish

This is looking amazing, as your maps always do. I can't wait to see the whole thing once it's finished.

----------


## Redrobes

Incredible penmanship ! Shading those trees seems a bit tedious. You must enjoy the process. The results are amazing.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you! 

This will certainly be one of the most detailed maps I have drawn. But I try to raise the bar every time, because that is the only way to progress.
I still have a lot of work to do.

### Latest WIP ###

General view


Close-up on mid-forest swamps

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

### Latest WIP ###
Work on the map is progressing. There are still details to be done, such as shading, adding textures, some smaller elements.
Of the bigger things, I haven't started drawing the Dead Wood yet.







Two or three more weeks and I should finish this map  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

It looks great, but, oh my goodness, all those trees....! Sore hands/wrists, I'll bet?

Your lettering is wonderful.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Thank you.




> Sore hands/wrists, I'll bet?


Drawing these trees is monotonous and tedious, but I feel no discomfort in my hands.  I guess my wrists have been trained by years of fencing  :Wink:

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

_Is anyone going to talk about the quality of the photos? Because I think they're as awesome as the map in itself._

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

For anyone who draws maps by hand, I recommend investing in a lamp with a magnifying glass with switchable optics.
Since I've had it, I've improved the working comfort and detail drawing.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Andarr

Can you send me the link to your lamp? I am looking for something similiar some time now, but cannot find something decent looking for fair price. I am not drawing by hand but need this for my modeling sessions...

Great job on the map by the way!

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Can you send me the link to your lamp?


https://www.gotronik.pl/lampa-z-lupa...la-p-1470.html
I use this model and 3 lenses (3D, 5D & 8D). I mostly use 3 D magnification, sometimes 5 D, and 8D I use really rarely.

I also found a similar one on amazon
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyamz-Magn...923007&sr=8-14

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Meanwhile...
Work is progressing. I have just finished shading the main forest areas. 

Now it is time for details and a huge area of Dead Wood & swamps in the north.

Detail


### Latest WIP ###

General view

----------


## ThomasR

All of your maps are absolutely stunning and this one is no exception. I was wondering if you were in contact with the Warhammer crew. If not, please send me a DM, I'd love to introduce you to one of their art director, who knows what could come out of it  :Wink:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> All of your maps are absolutely stunning and this one is no exception. I was wondering if you were in contact with the Warhammer crew. If not, please send me a DM, I'd love to introduce you to one of their art director, who knows what could come out of it


Thank you!

I'm not in contact with the Warhammer team. I draw maps mainly for myself and it is more My-Hammer than War-Hammer  :Wink: 

### Latest WIP ###


Further details. A few more days and I should have this map completed.

----------


## MistyBeee

Still a delight to see your maps and learn more about your process. I'm definitely interested into a lamp/magnifying glass combo, as I'm in desperate need of a good working lamp, so thanks for the idea and links !  :Smile:

----------


## Adfor

> For anyone who draws maps by hand, I recommend investing in a lamp with a magnifying glass with switchable optics.
> Since I've had it, I've improved the working comfort and detail drawing.
> 
> ### Latest WIP ###


I've been looking for an option to save my neck from the strain I put it through while drawing, this might just be it. Thanks for the tip, your work is magical!

IR

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

Some details from the in-progress map. Areas east of the Hel River completed.

### Latest WIP ###








There are still a few small things left to draw but the devil is in the detail.

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

### Latest WIP ###
After one month of drawing the map is finished.  Scanning on Tuesday.



This is probably my best map so far. 
But I could draw it better.
I will improve on my next project.

----------


## Skaald

This is beyond amazing. May I ask what do you do for a living and how many hours do you spend on such a map?

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> This is beyond amazing. May I ask what do you do for a living and how many hours do you spend on such a map?


The last three years I have been a family caregiver. I am currently considering what to do next. I've set up a Patreon  recently.
I spent about 300 hours on this map, including not only drawing, but also developing the concept for this part of the fantasy world.

----------


## Skaald

Another question : this feather ink is there just for the picture or is it actually a good inking feather? I've seen this very model in a shop and I was wondering if it's really a good investment

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> Another question : this feather ink is there just for the picture or is it actually a good inking feather? I've seen this very model in a shop and I was wondering if it's really a good investment


This feather pen is only for decoration. I got it as a gift once and it is only good for scenery.  :Wink:   The nib is crappy, it feels bad to hold this pen in your hands. It's cheap Chinese plastic.

----------


## MistyBeee

Another occasion to applause, IC. Your work is probably the most authentic, the closest to ancient map makers, in the whole Guild. I can't wait to see this one scanned, and can't wait to see your next project. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Arimel

> But I could draw it better. I will improve on my next project.


That will definitely be difficult to do. The sheer size and detail of these maps is astonishing... Another glorious map.

More trees are needed though  :Exclamation:

----------


## Impractical Cartographer

> More trees are needed though


It's not about trees. I need to work on scale accuracy and the way the relief is presented.  :Cool:

----------


## Wyrdmake

You sir have inspired me to take up a pen and paper to draw some fantasy maps! Thank you for such wonderful work on some of my favorite subject matter (Sylvania).

----------

